

Woobius - a taste of magic - tomh-
http://www.vodafonemobileclicks.com/blog/uk/104/woobius_-_a_taste_of_magic/

======
mattyb
Nice job swombat. Have you considered making screencasts of your own for the
'Tour' section of the site?

Edit: apparently those guys work for Woobius. Have you considered using screen
recording software?

